# Tensioner pulley, 99 Altima



## bambam (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have a 99 Altima and I have notice a humming noise coming from the belt area, The block has a lower tensioner pulley and a fixed pulley right below the engine mount next to the rail. The best I can tell it is just to route the belt. Does anyone know how to remove this pulley? I loosened the fastener but there is not enough clearance to remove the pulley, I tried raising and lowering the motor by removing the motor mount on that side but this still does not provide enough clearance. Does anyone have an easier way to fix?

Thanks


----------



## jacobsjam1 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Main tensioner pully*

(It's been 3 yrs). But anyway if you look closely theres 3 bolts that hold a plate mounted to the engine block that holds the whole idler pully assembly. remove those 3 bolts and the plate and pully will clear the sidewall and you'll be able to pull it from the engine bay!


----------

